# Ash Vacuum from Lowe's



## malibuman00 (Dec 21, 2011)

Just picked up from Lowe's for $80.00.  I'll let everyone know how it works.


----------



## bonesy (Dec 21, 2011)

Any model # or anything? I did a search on Lowes.com for "Ash Vacuum" and it had zero results.

Edit: Found it at Homedepot.com

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## HopeItBurns (Dec 21, 2011)

Is the hose made out of plastic? Looks like it in the pic


----------



## John97 (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks remarkably similar to my US Stove/Breckwell unit.  I will post a picture in a little while.  I'm in the middle of setting up my new humidifier.


----------



## mr coffee (Dec 21, 2011)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/hearth-country-trade-ash-vacuum-800w-4-gal--3102712

tractor supply has one also...which also looks like a plastic hose.


----------



## bonesy (Dec 21, 2011)

The one from Tractor Supply states "Aluminum hose and pickup nozzle. Double metal bottom on the ash container. _*Use for cold ash only.*_"


----------



## mr coffee (Dec 21, 2011)

jmbones said:
			
		

> The one from Tractor Supply states "Aluminum hose and pickup nozzle. Double metal bottom on the ash container. _*Use for cold ash only.*_"


yes.. I noticed that AFTER I posted! I pretty much have a "cold ash" situation by the time I'm done cleaning everything out. NOT for woodstove on the fly cleanups for sure.
also states it has a hepa filter also


----------



## malibuman00 (Dec 21, 2011)

The outside of the hose is rubber, but the inside is metal.  It states in the manual not to use on anything above 100 degrees,  looks well built has a nice pre-filter and the cartridge filter has a metal cage to protect it.  name of vacuum is Cleva website is www.cleva-na.com


----------



## John97 (Dec 21, 2011)

Remarkably similar indeed...


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 21, 2011)

jmbones said:
			
		

> The one from Tractor Supply states "Aluminum hose and pickup nozzle. Double metal bottom on the ash container. _*Use for cold ash only.*_"



Even the Loveless models are not rated for Hot embers. I use a Shop vac with HEPA filter and a fine filtration bag. Zero dust and much better suction.

If I ever buy a Ash vac, it will be for the "Looks". Because my Shop vac gets hid in a closet. Where an Ash vac would look nice on the Hearth. I would just have to remove one on my Coal hod buckets (pelllets in them, again, just for looks) and set it in its place.

There is one at Menards for a little less than $80 (on sale it can be around $50).
Have often thought about getting one. But what I have works well and the stove must be cooled regardless of the vac used. 

Let us know how it works. And compare suction to an average 3-4 HP Shop vac. Also note the dust levels/ash blow-off (if any). 

Congratulations on the score. Seems to be a good buy.


----------



## bonesy (Dec 21, 2011)

I also use my 16gal Shopvac with a blue cartridge filter, I do not see any dust come out of the exhaust. I would think all the ash in a pellet stove has to be all but cold, at least for me it is. I can't clean it when its running or it will shut off anyway and even then after there is no fire, none of the ash is hot.


----------



## Mach23 (Dec 21, 2011)

fireitup said:
			
		

> Just picked up from Lowe's for $80.00.  I'll let everyone know how it works.


I bought this vac a few weeks ago, im sure you know by now but the hose is metal inside.  It works but not the greatest thing i have ever used....


----------



## Katie8103 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mach23 said:
			
		

> fireitup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had a good friend that bought a vac like this from Home Depot, it was an off name, they paid close to $100 for it, it was the biggest POS they said........needless to say they now appreciate the value of a "real" ash vacuum like the ones from LoveLess Ash Company. They cost close to $250 but my buddies say there is no comparison and that the off brand just blew ash everywhere, and really made more of a mess than when they started, his wife had to dust after cleaning the stove, not good!! The Loveless Ash does not do that, it is well contained and super easy and compact, they even have a winter scene one that they bought and they sit it by their stove. Anyway, they told me the company is giving 1 away per week for the next couple weeks, I haven't invested in one yet but plan on it if I don't win one!! Anyone else want to enter, here is the link: http://dustlesstools.com/AshVac_offer.htm Hey, you never know!!

Anyway, long story short, my friend says once you use a nice ash vac with the hepa deal and everything, its no comparison to the cheaper ones, just some two cents for those interested. =)


----------



## KodiakII (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks suspiciously like the piece of crap I bought from Sears last year.  The second time I went to use it, it was deader than a door nail.  There are not enough expletives to describe it!


----------



## PA_Clinker (Dec 28, 2011)

The vacs from post #1 & #9 do look strikingly similar, but they are different from the vac posted by "mr coffee", which I have. So far, I'm pleased with my Hearth Country vac for $80 bucks. Granted, it could use a little more "suck", but it's fine for cleaning up what's left after sweeping the ash into the ash-drawer and the HEPA keeps the mess out of my living area.


----------



## John97 (Dec 28, 2011)

Mine is working great so far, and since I got it at Costco if it ends up being a junker I can return it practically anytime.


----------

